# No more PowerBook... now we play the waiting game...



## buggerit (Aug 14, 2003)

I don't want to whinge, no wait - yes i do.
Some prick stole my f***ing powerbook! my little baby, with everything in the world on it, all my music, all my files, contacts, emails, intellectual property, all my clients work, EVERYTHING.  AND i'd only just applied the very cool firmware patch that allowed DVD-RW burning and faster CD burner etc.  I was quite happy, and then some c88t has gone and stolen it. ARRR!!!

Now, i join the rest of you waiting, waiting, waiting for powerbook updates.  either the 12 or 15 will suit me just  fine, depending on price/features.

PS. i still have AU$1500 to pay off for a powerbook i dont have..


----------



## Randman (Aug 15, 2003)

Wow, that sucks mate. Did you have a back-up? I'm waiting for a new PB update myself, but luckily I'm just selling my IceBook, not having some bugger swipe it.


----------



## Arden (Aug 15, 2003)

Did you have insurance?
Did you notify the police?
What did they say?

This is one reason i prefer desktop computers.  Sure, people steal desktops all the time, but they're not out in public view and they're a lot harder to haul off.


----------



## spitty27 (Aug 15, 2003)

i keep an eye on my pismo like a hawk. i dont let anyone touch it either. if i were to loose it i'd commit suicide. i live off it. and now since im doing the powerlogix 900 upgrade and putting in 1gb of ram and buying all this extra crap...id go NUTS if someone stole it. man you need to take action. find the f***er and get him back. if you think its not possible, read this interesting story


----------



## hulkaros (Aug 15, 2003)

I hate thieves! Hate them!  Wish you the best for your next PowerBook...


----------



## buggerit (Aug 15, 2003)

insurance - no 
backup - yes (one week old, full backup of entire Home directory)  if anyone doesn't have a portable LaCie drive coupled with Synchronise Pro, they should definately get themselves one...
police - about as useful as tits on a bull.  these things just disappear...

interesting thing though is there was no power adapter with the computer.  so i called up every apple centre in the state (including the one i work at) and told them to be watching for someone after a power adapter... long shot, but what the hey.  heard nothing so far...

i'll call the local pawn shops and cash convertors to see if anything came in, but the chances are miniscule.  i'll keep everyone updated, but i got a feeling there ain't gunna be any good news.

I am SO pissed off.


----------



## verlorenengel (Aug 15, 2003)

the tradingpost, buy a local copy for the next couple of months..

and ebay.

id say itll turn up on trading post.


----------



## fryke (Aug 15, 2003)

About stolen PowerBooks/iBooks... It's the worst thing that could ever happen to me. A friend of mine had a TiBook 550 that was stolen. I've asked him a thousand times, why he hadn't watched it closely. But he actually had. It must have been a split second that he hadn't had his hand on the bag, and actually, I guess that someone must have thought that the fact of his hand being almost always on that bag, that it must've contained something expensive... I guess the best bag to keep your PB/iB in is a bag that looks like a leisure bag. I tend to keep mine stuck between my feet when I'm sitting in a restaurant.

I've once had a very bad dream, too... Sitting in a train waggon. Late at night. No passengers other than myself. Then a BIG guy comes up to me and asks, in a quiet and nice tone: "Could I please have your notebook, your PDA, your iPod and your mobile phone?" And all I could do was hand them to him, as I quite certainly had no chance of winning a fight... Luckily, that never really happens to me. And I tend NOT to travel by train at night - or only if there are enough other people around.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 15, 2003)

Argh, this is one BIG reason I really don't want a laptop is that they can get ripped off so easily...  

Good luck, man.  This must really suck.


----------



## malexgreen (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by buggerit _
> *I don't want to whinge, no wait - yes i do.
> [snip]
> AND i'd only just applied the very cool firmware patch that allowed DVD-RW burning and faster CD burner etc.
> ...




Firmware update to make the DVD-R a DVD-RW? Where did you get it from?


----------



## Arden (Aug 15, 2003)

Maybe you need to chain your briefcase to your arm like they do on TV shows.


----------



## buggerit (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by malexgreen _
> *Firmware update to make the DVD-R a DVD-RW? Where did you get it from? *


 I was waiting for someone to pick that up - check out http://forum.rpc1.org/viewtopic.php?p=68275

It apparently works on most 15" and all 12" Superdrives, makes cd burning faster and enables a host of other features on your drive that were hobbled by Apple.  obviously at your own risk (and may void warranty) but it worked for me!.... while i had it anyway.....


----------



## macmofo (Aug 15, 2003)

try contacting Apple or your local Apple reseller and give them the serial number of the machine. I know that lists of stolen machine serial numbers are sent to all resellers just incase someone tries to get them repaired or parts replaced


----------



## g3joel (Aug 17, 2003)

Yep, definitely ring AppleCare support. They will record the serial number of your  laptop as being stolen, and if anyone rings up asking about where to get a power adaptor they will refer them to a reseller and then call that reseller to let them know. It's worth a try.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 17, 2003)

Yes, report the serial number as they said. I hope he'll just try to buy the power adaptor or just to sell it too visibly in eBay so you'll catch this guy. Good luck!


----------



## Biter of Apples (Aug 19, 2003)

The superdrive writes dvd-rw's though, but not with iDVD .


----------



## magpie (Aug 29, 2003)

When I first read this thread ( a couple of weeks ago) I was unable to post a reply, but I felt for ya bud. I thought to myself how upset i'd be if I lost my little pizmo. It is the integral piece of my entire project.

Well...... I must have tempted fate.....

2 days ago whilst I went to get a cup of coffee some theiving b@st@rd walked into my office and stole mine right off my desk, they even took the power supply and pro mouse!

Now, because of the importance of the little one, I kept it with me at all times, I damn near slept with the thing.

I work in a college and we're doing enrolment at the moment so someone has just walked in and stole it (i'm on the 3rd floor like and enrolment is on the ground floor). I work with small businesses not students, so I've lost an almost completed client website.

Backup = yes, lost 3 days code however and some fairly unimportant documents

Not to mention the 3 days I've lost trying to beg/borrow another mac to replace it and build and configure it to run as a replacement development/testbox. 

I was so angry on tuesday (when it happened), by the evening the anger had subsided a little but was replaced by a feeling of emptyness..... (i'd grown quite attached to the little bugger). The machine wasnt mine, but that hasn't made much of a difference. If it had been mine I guess I would have been even more upset/angry/distraught/vengeful

Anyway, i guess this post was 
a) to tell buggerit I understand how you feel bud
b) to have a little winge myself and get it off my chest to some like minded folk who'd understand (the college doesnt seem to care...)

Winge/rant over


----------



## solrac (Aug 30, 2003)

YALL NEED TO BUY INSURANCE FOR YOUR LAPTOPS!!! STATE FARM INSURES EVERYTHING!!!

Get a state farm personal articles policy. Insured against everything: stealing, damage, lost, exploded... ANYTHING.

The ONLY things they don't cover is nuclear attack, terrorrist activity, illegal activity, and actions by police.


----------



## Arden (Aug 30, 2003)

This should also prompt people to start investing in locks and chains for their Books.  And daily backups.


----------



## buggerit (Aug 30, 2003)

definately daily backups...

have a system where you back up mail, keychain, address book etc daily, and then do a full home backup every week or so.  saved my arse...


----------



## buggerit (Sep 25, 2003)

Getting back to an old thread here - 

Anyway, the latest update to this story goes like this:
I'm now determined to save up enough money to go overseas by the end of the year.  To do this i reckon i need ten grand in aussie dollars.  I've put up a blog which i hope everyone can look at and follow as i progress with my saving.

What makes this more interesting is that soon after having my computer stolen, I was fired from my job for no reason!  I reckon i can turn this sob story into a successful kick up the arse such that i can get to europe and live a little.

Have a visit, i'll be updating every day (or more):
http://zip.to/tenthousandinthreemonths/

Ta ta!


----------



## Arden (Sep 25, 2003)

Okay, so why exactly do you want to travel overseas?  And how can it cost AU$10,000, moving charges?  What was your job?  Did they give you any reason at all?


----------



## owaters (Sep 25, 2003)

Sucks to hear about your powerbooks beign stolen guys.

Just make sure...
...you back up regularly, especially if your out and about with it!

...you don't carry your back ups with your laptop! I know a lot of people who do. It just defies the point!

...make sure you have it insured!


----------



## spitty27 (Sep 25, 2003)

now im scared for my pismo! but it never leaves the house, and im on a main street, and the only time its not inuse is during school hours, in broad daylight. really sucks to hear that.


----------



## Arden (Sep 25, 2003)

In broad daylight?  What, do you leave it in the yard?


----------

